# Looking for cabin in BVI mid Dec 2013



## tuckwilliams (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a total shot in the dark. My wife and I are novice sailors. We were hoping to charter a captained sailboat in BVI for 5-7 nights in mid december. However, prices for a private charter are out of our budget range. Anyone have an extra cabin we can pay for? Or does anyone want to split the cost of a private charter? We are totally flexible on itinerary. Happy to help around the boat with whatever is needed. please message me- [email protected]

If this isn't the right place to be looking, anyone have thoughts on other forums or companies that specialize in shared Charters?

Thanks!


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

We are in the Southern Caribbean Aruba, Bonaire and Curacao. Visit would include 4+ hours of sailing/cruising instruction per day. Both on our 55 ft boat and in the 'toy'

Mirage Adventure Island : Islands : Hobie Cat

The diving/snorkeling are spectacular.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bon...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=3KA8Us37HJGA9gT6soCQDQ


----------



## sol518 (Feb 13, 2013)

In the Aug issue of Cruising World there is an article about booking charters by the cabin. There was a list of companies that offer it.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Rick on "Sophisticated Lady" has had, in the past, cabins available for cruising around the BVI and neighboring islands. I don't recall the correct URL, but he does videography work and that website is Ambient Real Life Video Production - it might be worth dropping him (and parrot "Lucky") an e-mail and enquiring. He has a lot of contacts as well and might be able to help you.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

You should also visit the Traveltalk Online BVI Forums and ask your question there as well.


----------



## bvinut (Dec 20, 2006)

tuckwilliams said:


> This is a total shot in the dark. My wife and I are novice sailors. We were hoping to charter a captained sailboat in BVI for 5-7 nights in mid december. However, prices for a private charter are out of our budget range. Anyone have an extra cabin we can pay for? Or does anyone want to split the cost of a private charter? We are totally flexible on itinerary. Happy to help around the boat with whatever is needed. please message me- [email protected]
> 
> If this isn't the right place to be looking, anyone have thoughts on other forums or companies that specialize in shared Charters?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Tuck,
I am skippering a sailing+diving BVI cruise of one week in the Dec 7-15, 2013 (Dec 7
is for sleepaboard) and as of Oct 8 (today) we still have a double cabin for an extra couple on a Footloose 373 monohull.
I don't do this for a living so your charter quota would be $800-900/person.
There would be 7 of us on the boat, with two divers so far (do you dive?).
Drop me a line and I will email you the (long and detailed) announcement of the cruise with itinerary, my sailing+diving resume, and whatnot.

Roberto


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow! Seven people on a 37' mono for a week including two strangers, that could prove to be a real adventure.


----------



## bvinut (Dec 20, 2006)

Been there before. Once you step aboard, everybody is a stranger, unless you have sailed with them before. I'd say that 7 people is my max on a monohull. But you spell out the rules clearly, keep the crew busy with a variety of activities, some of them tiring, keep the passages short, and get to the night anchorage early to allow for trips ashore, the wonders of the BVI will do the rest for you.


----------

